# CPT code for Partial Metatarsectomy



## carol52 (Apr 11, 2011)

I need help with a CPT code for a Partial Metatarsectomy.  28111 says complete. 
Thanks


----------



## susanp (Apr 12, 2011)

If the procedure is on the fifth toe code 28110 is appropriate.  If the procedure is on another toe, then the unlisted code 28899 will be the one to use.


----------

